# BNR where are you...



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i know jerry has been busy with the new server switch over and getting the sonic to 200hp. But i have not been able to get a hold of him. sent some e mails and pm's but nothing yet. i cant login to the store site no more for some reason and i sent in my data log file and have no idea if i sent it to the right place. help


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Send your log directly to Vince. No need for a middle man, just takes longer IMO. Less work for BNR so they can focus on their projects. That's what I've always done and Vince will get back to you in no time. I'll PM you his email.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

awsome thanks. i just did not know the right thing to do and i am NOT trying to put anyone down. This is my first tune and you know the look on your wife's face when you try to explaine how a motor works is the same look i have when it comes to the tune. I was full of question's and just wasn't getting answers fast enough. thanks man


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> awsome thanks. i just did not know the right thing to do and i am NOT trying to put anyone down. This is my first tune and you know the look on your wife's face when you try to explaine how a motor works is the same look i have when it comes to the tune. I was full of question's and just wasn't getting answers fast enough. thanks man


Lol I hear ya there. No problem ccasion14:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I haven't seen any pms or emails from you? What was the question? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

The last email I see from you is your log where you said everything was good except the car down shifted hard a couple times but that it did that before the tune too. I sent the log to trifecta for them to look at. If you emailed me anything else, I didn't get it. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

why i could not log back into the new web page no more?
do the o2 housing and mid pipe come with gaskets?
should i always run 93 now?
should spark plugs be gap at .027"
i did reset my battery...that was the last answer i got back. thats what i thought...did get it. o and the log file. you did get that one. 2 out of 3 isn't bad LOL


----------

